

Google Built End-to-End Encryption to Block Cyber-Crime, Not the NSA - tanglesome
http://www.eweek.com/security/google-built-end-to-end-encryption-to-block-cyber-crime-not-the-nsa.html

======
Zigurd
I'll just leave this right here: [http://news.softpedia.com/news/Google-Mocks-
the-NSA-in-Code-...](http://news.softpedia.com/news/Google-Mocks-the-NSA-in-
Code-of-New-Encryption-Tool-445357.shtml)

This is a crappy article in a number of ways, especially in not explaining the
difference between encryption provided by and controlled by Google that leaves
your data in the clear from Google's point of view and end to end encryption
where you control the keys. It fogs up an issue that Google is, much to their
credit, shining a light on with the End to End tool.

